# Southeast Asian Blackwater Biotope (20 Long)



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Java Fern, Anubias and low-tech plants like that you may be able to get away with although those would probably do better towards the top of the tank. Since this is a biotope, Bucephalandras and Java Fern are the ones I can think of (Anubias species aren't from SE Asia). Maybe Cryptocorynes but it may be a bit too dark.
Can't think of any SE-Asian floaters right now.
Tank is really awesome by the way!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice, you should get a wild betta in there like B. rubra.

If you want plant, an asian moss would survive low light. Try Salvinia Natans for floating plant.


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## JerrySingh (Aug 15, 2015)

Freakin awesome tank bud


From hobby to addiction


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you for the suggestions. The wife is at work tomorrow so it will give me time to hunt for some plants.


----------



## Gowsk (May 26, 2017)

Great-looking tank! I'm sure that you've found plants already, but if you're looking for a floater, try either a dwarf lily (they grow fast and put up tons of lilypads if you let them) or the old classic, hornwort, it's quite adaptable and can be found either native or invasive almost everywhere in the world.


----------

